# Salt Bath...



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,
My female calvus seems to have an injury on her eye...it's really puffed up, and cloudy. I believe one of my similis may have injured it while guarding a breeding site. The calvus isn't eating, and I was wondering if giving her a salt bath would be beneficial? Please post your thoughts ASAP, as I do not want to lose her.
Thanks again,

Manoah


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m certainly not well versed in medicating fish. But, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think salt is a typical treatment for a physical injury. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d keep the water as clean as possible and look into treating with Melafix if the eye doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t seem to be healing on its own.

Hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I see...but wouldn't the salt help stop an infection, or kill the fungus (which I assume is there from the cloudyness...)???
thanks,

m


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Honestly, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know. Hopefully someone who does will chime in. As far as IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen, salt is used to treat ick, bloat, and to help block the uptake of nitrite, while Melafix helps wounds heal faster. Bacterial infections would be treated with antibiotics and fungal infections are treated with fungicides.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never had an eye infection...just the injury. Salt is useful when using increased heat to speed the cycle of ich because it helps the fish breathe easier in the warm water. It also can increase slime coat production by irritating the fish's skin.

My disease book says pop-eye can also be caused by parasites or bacteria. If it is not getting better I'd pick one and start treatment.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

well...here's the plan of action.
big water change tomorrow. check results
if still no improvement, then start meds.
I'll let you know how it all goes.

Manoah


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I used a combo of salt and meds for pop eye.... once it ruptured I used melafix to heal it... I had several loose eyes and I still have a blind hap he does great!! but he is now isolated in a portion of the tank with plexiglass.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Salt, sodium chloride, is thought to help with bacterial infections by preventing bacteria from adhering to the fish's skin.

If your fish just has pop eye then I would first of all just try doing daily or every other day partial water changes. Usually time and good water conditions are all that are needed. Check on the fish several times daily and as long as you see continued improvement then it should be okay. If the area suddenly becomes red or fuzzy growth breaks out on the eye or other parts of the body, OR if the fish stops eating, then you may need to treat.

Robin


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I did a 50% wc today, and her eye is looking better after around 8 hours.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad to hear it. I hope she continues to improve.


----------

